# Mise à jour Apps impossible



## Oliviou (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone 4 32Go non jailbreak (chez orange).
Jusqu'à il y a deux heures, j'avais une cinquantaine d'apps à mettre à jour ( badge rouge sur l'icône, et Apps affichées dans l'app store). J'en avais mis quelques unes à jour en 3G mais j'attendais d'être en wifi pour me faire la totale ( plein d'applications lourdes, par exemple Tomtom).

Or, après m'être mis en wifi chez un ami, au moment de ma connexion sur l'appstore, toutes les apps sont considérées comme "à jour" (alors qu'elles ne le sont pas). Le badge rouge sur l'icône a disparu. 

Que se passe-t-il??? Et comment régler le problème? (j'ai déjà redémarré l'iPhone).

Je précise que je préfère toujours charger en wifi chez des potes, parce que chez moi, ma connexion internet passe par l'iphone (partage de connexion). Hors de question de charger plusieurs giga de mises à jour comme ça...)

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## myriadlight (25 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
je ne sais pas pourquoi les notifications de mises à jour ont disparus sur ton iphone mais à mon avis ce n'est pas très grave. Tu devrais essayer de télécharger les mises à jours directement sur itunes et de faire ensuite la synchronisation.


----------



## Oliviou (26 Décembre 2010)

Oui, c'est surement ce que je finirai par faire. Mais ça veut dire transporter mon ordino chez quelqu'un et tout...
Bref, j'aurais préféré m'en passer...
Merci quand même!


----------



## Oliviou (27 Décembre 2010)

Pour information: tout est revenu à la normale le lendemain.


----------



## myriadlight (27 Décembre 2010)

ouai voila, c'était le petit beug hebdomadaire de l'iphone ^^


----------

